# Alternatives to spaying



## automat (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been searching the intertubes (pun intended) for alternatives to spaying. From what I 've seen birth coltrol pills carry a great risk of cancer for the cat.

My only gripe with spaying is that our cat currently lives in an appartment so breeding is out of the question. There is a possibility though that we move to a country house where the cat will be able to roam/meet other cats freely and maybe eventually find a nice boy (which we approve of course) :roll: 

So what I'm thinking is to try the pills for a couple of years with the possibility of her mating at a later time.

Are there any pills with lower health implications? Or any other suggestions on that matter?

Also will other cats behave differently towards a spayed cat?
I would feel terrible if we move and other cat dont play with ours


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

There have been a number of efforts to find a "birth control pill" for animals. To date, I know of no successful effort that is safe in cats.

When she comes into heat and starts spraying all over your apartment, you may feel differently about spaying! :wink:


----------



## automat (Feb 2, 2008)

you are completely missing my point. I couldnt care less about the cat spraying around.

I just dont want the cat to be spayed when there is a big possibility of breeding not being a problem


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

automat said:


> I couldnt care less about the cat spraying around.


Spraying outside may not be an issue for you, but if the cat begins spraying inside, your home will smell of urine and it's difficult to remove.

Cats who are spayed are less susceptible to certain types of diseases. Your cat will be healthier in the long run if she is spayed.

Even if the risk of breeding is low, please know that cats in heat become desperate to get out and mate. Your cat may show no interest in going out now, but that will change during a heat cycle. 

How old is your cat?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

About spayed cats being treated differently.... The only change would be that tom cats would stop fighting over her and trying to mate with her.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I've never heard of a pill for cats! 8O As far as I know, it doesn't exist.
It's really just plain healthier and better for your cat, all around, to get her spayed.
I hope you'll reconsider and get it done.


----------



## mjcello (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't mean to be preachy, but I'm just saying that I'd never have my cat reproduce. There are too many homeless cats out there already, and I feel like purposely breeding kittens would mean robbing other already existing kittens of homes. 
According to the Humane Society's website, between 6 and 7 million cats and dogs enter shelters each year, and approximately half of them are euthanized.
Unfixed pets are also more likely to develop certain cancers than fixed pets.
I just thought I'd throw that out there. Spaying/neutering is the best option.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

You would risk your cat's health with something you KNOW to be dangerous, so that you may let her breed in some years to a cat she finds roaming around?
Please correct me if I am wrong, but that is what I am getting from your post.

I really wish you would consider spaying her. All my cats are spayed/neutered except for Nala (medical reasons why she's not, though we're going to retouch on this at the vet's in the next couple months) 

As for breeding being out of the question. Believe me it's not. A female in heat will do anything to get out, and tom's will do anything to get in. Sometimes you don't realize they are in heat, and she could get out. There is ALWAYS a possibility. Even if it's small.
Heck Nala apparently got knocked up at the groomers' almost 2 months ago. I didn't even know she was in heat. She's due in a week and a half. Not a fun time. 

Cat's don't treat spayed/neutered cats differently, at least that I've noticed. Less fighting most definately like Jeanie said.

As for spraying....Oh, you will care... My cat Critter was spayed at a later age so she sprayed everywhere and on everything. Let me tell you the smell almost never comes out. And it is POTENT. I'm having to replace my whole floors in my home because of it.

Ok, I'm going to stop rambling now, I'm half asleep :lol:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

ive never even heard of pills for cats!! 

how would you get a cat to take a pill everyday?

also if theres a risk of cancer, id rather not risk it. theres already too many homeless animals.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would also like to change your mind about not wanting to spay your cat by telling you about a cat my neighbor had that was not spayed.

My neighbor rescued two kittens (less than 3 months old) from her parking lot at work. A brother and sister. She did not get them altered before they matured and nature took its' course and brother bred the sister and she had a litter of kittens. Because it was cheaper, my neighbor had the brother neutered and did not spay the sister. When the kittens were old enough, she found homes for them.

On occasions when I would visit their home or cat-sit for them if they were away for a weekend, I observed that her unspayed female cat was miserable.

This poor kitty was constantly in heat, hormones raging all through her body and not a thing she could do about it. Her brother (neutered) still remembered and would respond by biting the nape of her neck and mounting her. BUT, because he was neutered, he could not impregnate her and she would continuously remain in season. Calling, rolling and not understanding why she could get no relief from this perpetual condition of wanting to be bred.

They were both black kitties. Because the brother would bite her neck so often (because she constantly remained in season) she grew white hairs where his teeth would wound her and her neck skin thickened from the constant damage. The female also did not grow very much, partly from having kittens so young, but I feel mostly from being in season and wasting so much energy being in season that she could not relax and keep weight on.

This neighbor eventually got tired of both cats after a few years; the female constantly calling in that plaintive/mournful voice and the male constantly trying to mount her. I do know that the woman who took both cats did get the female spayed to relieve her of her misery. Neighbor's now have a small dog. 
*_I should also add, the neighbor's husband was very allergic to both kitties._

Please, spay your kitty and prevent her from having to live in a constant state of unrelieved hormonal activity. You would really be doing her a kindness. You could always adopt another kitty if you wanted more or a companion for her.
Heidi


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

_Her brother (neutered) still remembered and would respond by biting the nape of her neck and mounting her. BUT, because he was neutered, he could not impregnate her and she would continuously remain in season_


this happened when we first got Boo. it was quite funny. Boo was in heat (for about 2 weeks, we brought her in for spay right after, they said they couldnt spay during heat) and she was meowing, and kinda shoving her butt at Simba (who is neutered) as if to say "help me out here?". Well, Simba by instinct bit her neck and mounted, but then you could almost hear him thinking "now what?" and he got off and almost instantly fell asleep!!! lol.

im glad Boo isnt that way anymore though... she was so confused it seemed, and sort of miserable that nobody could fix it. (well, we did when the heat ended)


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

I smell a troll.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Maybe not a troll; I notice the original poster is in Greece, where attitudes about spaying and neutering are very different. Of course, the homeless cat population in Greece is legendary. This person clearly wants to breed the cat (why, I have no idea), apparently without concern for the inconvenience (or danger to the cat) in the meantime. 

I'm sure glad I'm not the landlord of the apartment where this person lives, who doesn't care if their cat sprays everything in sight! Yes, she would be miserable, but add to that the serious risk of pyometra. I've done plenty of emergency spays where the uterus was full of pus (almost 500 cc in one cat--about 1/4 of her entire weight!); the surgery is risky, painful, very expensive--and easily avoided. 

There is *no safe alternative* birth control for cats besides spaying. The pills that have been tried are unreliable, and very dangerous for the cat.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

drjean said:


> Maybe not a troll; I notice the original poster is in Greece, where attitudes about spaying and neutering are very different. Of course, the homeless cat population in Greece is legendary.


That's unfortunate, I've never actually heard that before. 

I wonder if they have the same views on birth control in humans..


----------

